# [SOLVED] GS7610 ULTRA - Driver Issues



## TechnoRocker (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Glad to be on the forums, and I say a hearty hello to everyone! :wave:

I have aquired a second-hand motherboard which appears to be in good condition. Upon reinstalling windows I tried to install all the driver updates only to find that no matter what drivers I try and install, Windows fails to start the device.

Furthermore, when I try and install the drivers (found from the proper website & the windows drivers) for the VGA, LAN OR Sound they all install the drivers ok, but fail to start.

Now what could the problem be? This board appears to be functioning properly apart from this issue. I have replaced the RAM and CPU and I've reinstalled Windows twice. I'm beginning to think that Windows is not assigning the devices a proper IRQ, which is causing a conflict. Trouble it, what is it conflicting with?? :sigh:

Anyone have ANY ideas, cause I'm beginning to give up hope, and it is rather important if I can get this board running how it should, because I might just be able to build a half decent computer to last me a little longer!!

The board is a ECS GS7610 ULTRA. I have the latest BIOS updates installed. However, Windows is NOT up to date, I have installed service pack 3 downloaded from another computer.

Anyone have any Computery Wizardry, please?

Thanks in advance,
Adam


----------



## TechnoRocker (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: GS7610 ULTRA - Driver Issues*

Computer has been sorted. Updated the drivers with very different drivers for other boards and the system is chugging away happily.

Thanks for the space to post this hehe!

Adam


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: GS7610 ULTRA - Driver Issues*

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

Glad you got it sorted! if you have any more problems dont hesitate to ask.

You can mark thread solved under thread tools tab near top of this page, ty.
unless anything else we can help you with.


----------



## TechnoRocker (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: GS7610 ULTRA - Driver Issues*

Thank you very much. I'll mark the thread now


----------



## amphorius (Aug 4, 2009)

Hello, having the same problem that will help me out if you tell me what drivers do you install ? thank you :grin:


----------



## TechnoRocker (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi,

I will post the drivers below, to help anyone out in the future. Remember to download the correct drivers!!


*LAN (SiS191/SiS190 GLAN driver)*
http://www.ecsusa.com//ECSWebSite/D....0(ComingSoon)&CategoryID=1&MenuID=75&LanID=9

*Sound (AD1888 Codec Sound on board driver)*
http://www.ecsusa.com/ECSWebSite/Do...DetailDesc=761GX-M754(V5.0)&MenuID=39&LanID=0

*Video (SiS Compatible VGA Multimedia Driver)*
http://www.ecsusa.com//ECSWebSite/D...10ULTRA(V1.1C)&CategoryID=1&MenuID=77&LanID=9

Hope it helps :smile:


----------

